# How to solve the rubik's cube in less than 60 seconds (part 1/2) | Detailed tutorial



## Deleted member 29182 (Dec 21, 2015)

*How to solve the rubik's cube in less than 60 seconds (part 2/2)*

Almost everyone here is already sub 1 minute, but for those who aren't i've made a 2 part tutorial explaining how to sub 1 easily (part 2 will be coming soon).

This video goes over the notation and the last layer (the second part will go over f2l and additional general tips).
The video's in spanish, however there are english subtitles.





In the future I'll also make detailed tutorials containing all information to be sub 40, 30, 20 etc (this video is the start of the series). 
NOTE: If you're using english subtitles it's not necessary to read the video's texts, as they're included in the subtitles (which go on top of the texts).

Edit: The last layer starts at 3:42 (before that time it is just notation)


----------

